# 75% water change & ammonia still @ 4?



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

Using API tests...First test showed PH & ammonia super high.
Changed out water w/ bottled water + NutraFin conditioner
yesterday.

Tested again now & PH is down to 7.5, Ammonia now 4.
I took the fish out while I used a net to skim some
of the gravel debris. Removed as much as I could. 
Changed 25% of water.

Is it normal for it to still be so high even after changing so much water?
I will test again tomorrow. 

My 10G just got set up & is running. The PH is 6.4 & Ammonia 0...Should I move
them now even though it isn't cycled?

I bought these products online today & hope they will help...
Seachem Ammonia Alert 
Kent Marine Ammonia Detox
Kent Marine Essential Elements 
Marina Multi-Vac Battery Powered Cleaner (Freshwater Only)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Big overfeeding, dead fish, rotting driftwood, dead plants or uncycled tank can make lots of ammonia. So can some tap waters (they either contain ammonia or chloramine which releases ammonia when you add dechlor). 

Also some "water conditioners". Especially those which claim "no water changes", "no nitrates", or "reduces waste to nitrogen gas". I think one is "waste control". They are like anti-cycle products. In a typical filter, ammonia goes to nitrite to nitrate and out in the water change. With Waste Control, nitrate goes to nitrite, to ammonia then to nitrogen gas. While the end result is good water, the intermediate step can be deadly to fish, especially if the tank has a lot of nitrate or organic matter in it. 

Two thing to do: First, verify your test result and prove your source water is ammonia-free by testing the new water, both before and after dechlor. 

Second, more big gravel-siphoning water changes and cut way back on feeding. Remember the result is a concentration. So replacing 25% of the water should move 4 to 3 and 75% should reduce 4 to 1. If it doesn't, either your earlier test result was low (can happen with amounts high enough to be "off the scale", or you still have a source producing ammonia in the tank.


----------

